

Living in Detroit's Packard Plant - percept
http://vimeo.com/39346092

======
percept
If you like this, check out the whole series here:

[http://vimeo.com/thismustbe](http://vimeo.com/thismustbe)

Prime's pretty cool, too:

[http://vimeo.com/35965635](http://vimeo.com/35965635)

